# Mayweather Sr: "Canelo Unfairly Forced to Fight GGG"



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

*CRACKHEAD Sr*. Jabs Golovkin, Says Canelo Being Mistreated
By Ryan Burton

Floyd Mayweather Sr., father and trainer of retired pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather Jr., feels WBC middleweight champion Saul "Canelo" Alvarez (46-1-1, 32 KOs) is being mistreated by the World Boxing Council with their order that forces him into a fight with IBF/IBO/WBA middleweight champion Gennady "GGG" Golovkin (34-0, 31 KOs).

Canelo captured the title last month with a twelve round unanimous decision over Miguel Cotto at the Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas.

In a very rare move, the WBC ordered their champion to face a boxer who is currently the world champion of three rival sanctioning bodies. The two sides reached a deal where Canelo and Golovkin can take interim fights, but they must face each other in the fall. If Canelo withdraws from the agreement to face GGG next year, he will lose his title and Golovkin will be named champion.

If the fight happens right now, Mayweather Sr. would pick Golovkin to win based one experience. Golovkin is an Olypic silver medal winner with a very decorated amateur career. But Canelo is younger, more experienced as a pro and faced the better level of opponents.
"I think right now, I don't think he'd beat Golovkin right now, not at this moment. I think they are trying to push Alvarez to fight Golovkin right now and I don't think that's fair. I don't think that's fair because he just won the title. I don't that's fair to force him to fight Golovkin," Mayweather explained to BoxingScene.com.

At the same time, Mayweather Sr. would not rule out the possibility of Canelo getting an upset win, because he doesn't consider Golovkin to be a very good fighter.

"I'm not going to say he can't win now because he's young. Golovkin is not really fast at all. I have seen him fight one of those boys [Willie Monroe Jr]. Yeah, he is not no good fighter. Triple G is not no good fighter at all. Iâ€™m going to be honest with you - I can see, but I don't know for sure, but I can see [the possibility of Canelo] pulling it off," Mayweather Sr. said.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch

And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.

People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Pathetic.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased


You appear to be more stupid than biased, but yes you are.

It takes a special kind of stupid to criticise Pac for Catchweights, but then be too stupid to realise that is what Canelo is doing. atsch :rofl


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


spastic


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


wow i have no words for the amount of stupidity in this post. I know you're a complete canelo fan boy but what the fuck man...


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


Typical flomo. :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl I like that. Crackhead Sr. changing the header like that. Just noticed after clicking this thread again.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. _*It's like Poochman demanding catchweights*_ (_*JMM, Cotto, Margarito*_) _*and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc)*_. Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


nothing wrong with a 140 champ, who had never fought at 147, askng the #8 pfp ww champ for a catchweight. then, after beating the 147 champ, defending the belt at the full 147 limit against joshua clottey in his next fight

the same catchweight theory that juan manuel marquez used, and not manny pacquoia, in securing a third fight with "Poochman."

the same juan manuel marquez who insisted on a rehydration clause, one that manny pacqioua was never able to impose on _*Margs, etc., *_against timothy bradley

http://www.boxingscene.com/marquez-bradley-battle-over-rehydration-clause-testing--66837

fuken flomos

always the dumbest guys in the room


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm telling you guys, if Canelo beats Golovkin the Flomos will be dancing in the street. Canelo beating Golovkin is the same thing as Floyd beating Golovkin in their simple Floyd loving minds.

Not trying to say Sr. is a Flomo, he's probably just a crackhead.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> spastic





tommygun711 said:


> wow i have no words for the amount of stupidity in this post. I know you're a complete canelo fan boy but what the fuck man...





rjjfan said:


> Typical flomo. :rofl


??? No replies??? Just complaints?



quincy k said:


> nothing wrong with a 140 champ, who had never fought at 147, askng the #8 pfp ww champ for a catchweight. then, after beating the 147 champ, defending the belt at the full 147 limit against joshua clottey in his next fight
> 
> the same catchweight theory that juan manuel marquez used, and not manny pacquoia, in securing a third fight with "Poochman."


I'm not here to dig up Pooch's shortcomings - and there are many - it was merely a reference to how fans like you (in particular) react when someone starts KO'ing/TKO'ing fighters. It becomes a no holds barred and that person, whether it be Pooch or Lil g, can do no wrong regardless. For example, JMM requested OSDT in fight 3 (JMM requested, Manny denied - Manny A side got what he wanted and still lost - but won w/ the judges). GGG weight demands are a joke and work both ways only for bandwagon fans.

It's not rocket science. You can't call out bigger fighters and then demand they come down in weight while simultaneously calling out smaller fighters and demanding they come up in weight. What is confusing here? This is literally what GGG has done. Is crazy how so many people are blind to this and just brush it off because of their favorable bias toward the guy.

When they fight Canelo won't be getting no KTFO I can tell you that right now.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> ??? No replies??? Just complaints?
> 
> I'm not here to dig up Pooch's shortcomings - and there are many - it was merely a reference to how fans like you (in particular) react when someone starts KO'ing/TKO'ing fighters. It becomes a no holds barred and that person, whether it be Pooch or Lil g, can do no wrong regardless. For example, JMM requested OSDT in fight 3 (JMM requested, Manny denied - Manny A side got what he wanted and still lost - but won w/ the judges). GGG weight demands are a joke and work both ways only for bandwagon fans.
> 
> ...


i could give two fuks about paq or golovkin

they mean nothing to me as they should to you.

and i dont even think that ive ever made a play on a gennady fight...and i make probably close to 300 plays a year.

do you have a link to where paq denied osdt with jmm requesting it?

becuase you certaibly do not have fuk all for proof in a rehdration clause in the paq/_*margs,etc *_fight or any paq fight for that matter.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> ??? No replies??? Just complaints?
> 
> I'm not here to dig up Pooch's shortcomings - and there are many - it was merely a reference to how fans like you (in particular) react when someone starts KO'ing/TKO'ing fighters. It becomes a no holds barred and that person, whether it be Pooch or Lil g, can do no wrong regardless. For example, JMM requested OSDT in fight 3 (JMM requested, Manny denied - Manny A side got what he wanted and still lost - but won w/ the judges). GGG weight demands are a joke and work both ways only for bandwagon fans.
> 
> ...


rofl lmfao

link one post of mine where i say that golovkin is a pfp fighter, a potential hof fighter or going to go down as one of the best 160s of all time.

i just get a kick out of reading all the_* racist*_ retards here hating on golovkin now that they are no longer hating on pacquioa

they cant hate on kovalev because hes going to kick the shi-t out of ward if andre ever fights him which he probably wont


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


You must be kidding?! The champions weight :rofl there is no 155 weigh ffs, he's got a belt at 160 he's not coming to GGG


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


No comment, I like canelo too but srsly


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


This post convinced me you've studied satire.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> You appear to be more stupid than biased, but yes you are.
> 
> It takes a special kind of stupid to criticise Pac for Catchweights, but then be too stupid to realise that is what Canelo is doing. atsch :rofl


:lol:


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh poor boo....


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Typical flomo. :rofl


I thought bjl12 was a pactard?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> *I know I'm biased *and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


Should have stopped right there.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


"Champion's weight"....you are a fucking retarded moron.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I thought bjl12 was a pactard?


No...he's one of you guys


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Canelo could always give up the WBC title and finally let GGG have what's his. Either way you are not a champion in the middleweight division until you beat Golovkin. His team accepted the title with full knowledge of what they were getting into. No one forcing anyone to do anything


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Fuckin hell, if you do not want to fight for MW championship belts against Golovkin dont fight Cotto for MW championship belt.
Although Canelo did no say he is forced to fight Golovkin, this is the Crackhead Sr. who is talking.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> You appear to be more stupid than biased, but yes you are.
> 
> It takes a special kind of stupid to criticise Pac for Catchweights, but then be too stupid to realise that is what Canelo is doing. atsch :rofl


:lol:


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I'm telling you guys, if Canelo beats Golovkin the Flomos will be dancing in the street. Canelo beating Golovkin is the same thing as Floyd beating Golovkin in their simple Floyd loving minds.
> 
> Not trying to say Sr. is a Flomo, he's probably just a crackhead.


If Canelo beats GGG they will praise him forever. Kind of like how still to this day they love Danny GArcia for beating their Enemy 1. of 2013 in Lucas Mattysse. Not only will they love Canelo for beating GGG, but they can now brag about how great he is but was no match for Floyd when they fought making Floyd the best ever.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No...he's one of you guys


:lol:


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No...he's one of you guys


Only a flomo could read bj12's post and claim he's a pactard. atsch


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

Desperate to be relevant, just 'coz he ducked GGG, he doesn't have a say anymore, he's nothing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> No...he's one of you guys


If you follow his post history, you'd know that he's criticized both Mayweather and Pacquiao. He's not a pactard or a flomo. He's been accused as both though. If anything he's a Canelo diehard fan as he's already admitted to. I just don't understand why people keep trying to associate flomos with GGG.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> If Canelo beats GGG they will praise him forever. Kind of like how still to this day they love Danny GArcia for beating their Enemy 1. of 2013 in Lucas Mattysse. Not only will they love Canelo for beating GGG, but they can now brag about how great he is but was no match for Floyd when they fought making Floyd the best ever.


and another association I don't get. How was Matthysse, flomos's number 1 enemy? Yall just make this shit up


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and another association I don't get. How was Matthysse, flomos's number 1 enemy? Yall just make this shit up


Come on man... Flomos hated Mattysse with a passion and you know it. Do I really have to go dig up all the threads from 2013?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Medicine said:


> Come on man... Flomos hated Mattysse with a passion and you know it. Do I really have to go dig up all the threads from 2013?


I was a bigger fan on Matthysse than I was of Danny at the time.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> and another association I don't get. How was Matthysse, flomos's number 1 enemy? Yall just make this shit up


Indeed. I'm a Mayweather fan and I picked Matthysse to win and wanted him to win that fight. Matthysse was enemy #1 to Floyd? Um... No. :lol: I'm sensing some racial undertones here. Matthysse being more white than Garcia, you have to root against Matthysse if you're a fan of Mayweather, right? Also, going by that fucking moron's logic I can't be a fan of both Kovalev AND Mayweather because all Mayweather fans have to be racist fuckwits like himself, and you gotta be on one side or the other, right? :verysad


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I was a bigger fan on Matthysse than I was of Danny at the time.


I don't consider you a Flomo. A Floyd fan...Yes... a Supporter of Team Slick and Black:hey...yes..... A Flomo? No.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Indeed. I'm a Mayweather fan and I picked Matthysse to win and wanted him to win that fight. Matthysse was enemy #1 to Floyd? Um... No. :lol: *I'm sensing some racial undertones here. Matthysse being more white than Garcia*, you have to root against Matthysse if you're a fan of Mayweather, right? Also, going by that fucking moron's logic I can't be a fan of both Kovalev AND Mayweather because all Mayweather fans have to be racist fuckwits like himself, and you gotta be on one side or the other, right? :verysad


Garcia is pasty as fuck.That guy makes Pavlik look like "The Situation".


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Medicine said:


> Garcia is pasty as fuck.That guy makes Pavlik look like "The Situation".


He's Puerto Rican, though, which makes him not white by default.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He's Puerto Rican, though, which makes him not white by default.


And Argentinians are white by default?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

To the point of the thread, nobody is being forced to fight anybody. I didn't read the OP because I'm not really interested in hearing what Mayweather Sr has to say, but the thread title is nonsense.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If you follow his post history, you'd know that he's criticized both Mayweather and Pacquiao. He's not a pactard or a flomo. He's been accused as both though. If anything he's a Canelo diehard fan as he's already admitted to. I just don't understand why people keep trying to associate flomos with GGG.


It's no secret that Flomos hate GGG. Didn't you predict that Lemieux would "decapitate" GGG?


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah, boxing should be about avoiding the top competitor until he is shown obvious signs of slipping.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> He's Puerto Rican, though, which makes him not white by default.


A guy who lives in South America and can't speak a word of English has more in common with White Americans than a guy who is Pale as fuck, speaks English and lives in Pennsylvania?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> And Argentinians are white by default?


On a whole they're whiter than Puerto Ricans and a lot of Nazis moved there after WWII. Matthysse himself looks pretty white. My point was why would you have to hate Matthysse if you're a fan of Mayweather or vice versa? I have enjoyed watching both.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> It's no secret that Flomos hate GGG. Didn't you predict that Lemieux would "decapitate" GGG?


Just look at all the youtube boxing flomos...Dontae's Box nation, Karceno ect... I mean shit, Dontae's box nation has videos dedicated to bashing GGG the guy is obsessed with making GGG look bad.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> It's no secret that Flomos hate GGG. Didn't you predict that Lemieux would "decapitate" GGG?


I said that as a joke because I'm a big lemuiex fan. I used to watch his training instructional videos on youtube with Rus Abner from when he was just a teenager. I've been following him before he became real big.

I'll copy and paste my real prediction of the fight when I get to the computer


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> My point was why would you have to hate Matthysse if you're a fan of Mayweather or vice versa? I have enjoyed watching both.


You can be a Mayweather fan and not be a Flomo. "Flomo" is now almost used as a term for the fans who only support Black fighters and shit on any non black fighter when they gain any bit of popularity.... Pactard is almost used for the opposite. Like I said earlier BBall, you ect. I wouldn't call you guys Flomos at all. Karceno or Donatae are prime examples of what a Flomo is.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


Hey look someone can think for themselves


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If you follow his post history, you'd know that he's criticized both Mayweather and Pacquiao. He's not a pactard or a flomo. He's been accused as both though. If anything he's a Canelo diehard fan as he's already admitted to. I just don't understand why people keep trying to associate flomos with GGG.


like a few flomos here, bj12 has refered to me as a pactard on numerous occassions

i could give two fuks about manny pacquioa or gennady golovkin as they me nothing to me

i do give two fuks about _*racist*_ flomos posting here and infesting this boxing forum with their _*racist*_ agenda and have no problems throwing down mulitple cans of whoop ass on said idiots


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

On here once, I was answering a poster who said that only black boxers get stick so I brought up Wlad and Garcia as a couple of examples of white fighters.

The response I got was that Garcia liked hip-hop so he got treat as a black guy and thus it was racist.

I shit you not :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If you follow his post history, you'd know that he's criticized both Mayweather and Pacquiao. He's not a pactard or a flomo. He's been accused as both though. If anything he's a Canelo diehard fan as he's already admitted to. I just don't understand why people keep trying to associate flomos with GGG.


People with an agenda or bias don't follow post history, they let their agenda or bias think for them. He's known to bash both Pacquiao and Mayweather, but if you speak negative of GGG you're automatically a Floyd fan and hate GGG. Then you get called racist somehow. These people are idiots man. :rofl


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> People with an agenda or bias don't follow post history, they let their agenda or bias think for them. He's known to bash both Pacquiao and Mayweather, but if you speak negative of GGG you're automatically a Floyd fan and hate GGG. Then you get called racist somehow. These people are idiots man. :rofl


No one is saying you're racist if you hate GGG.

I haven't seen anyone that is not a Flomo hate on GGG unreasonably on this board.

Look at Hoemega and MichiganRetard, you're guaranteed to see them post some lame bashing post in any GGG thread you read.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

one would have to be a completely naive to see that the same people here that hated manny pacqioua now hate gennady golovkin

there is absolutely no reason, other than the color of golovkins skin, why anyone would hate gennady.

he doesnt beat up women

he doesnt talk shit about other fighters

he doesnt accuse other fighters of being on peds

i personally never used the word _*racist *_here until these same losers that hated paq now hate golovkin

fuken losers using a boxing forum to spread a race agenda


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one is saying you're racist if you hate GGG.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone that is not a Flomo hate on GGG unreasonably on this board.
> 
> Look at Hoemega and MichiganRetard, you're guaranteed to see them post some lame bashing post in any GGG thread you read.


Someone is, not you.

The same way you say certain posters will always bash GGG, other posters will praise him no matter what. Same posters will throw shots at Ward in every thread involving him, for no reason.

As soon as any GGG thread has a negative comment it turns into racist this, flomo that, win for Floyd via someone else.. Shit gets old. People would rather argue about some imaginary racist issue against GGG than the topics it seems, as there are always far more posts bashing posters in his threads than the topic. Every fighter has negative shit said about them in threads, don't know why when it happens to him it has to turn into some big race thing. Not like people saying negative comments about him bring race or Floyd or any of that into it at all, it's the ones defending him that do every time.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Someone is, not you.
> 
> The same way you say certain posters will always bash GGG, other posters will praise him no matter what. Same posters will throw shots at Ward in every thread involving him, for no reason.
> 
> As soon as any GGG thread has a negative comment it turns into racist this, flomo that, win for Floyd via someone else.. Shit gets old. People would rather argue about some imaginary racist issue against GGG than the topics it seems, as there are always far more posts bashing posters in his threads than the topic. Every fighter has negative shit said about them in threads, don't know why when it happens to him it has to turn into some big race thing. Not like people saying negative comments about him bring race or Floyd or any of that into it at all, it's the ones defending him that do every time.


If you've been paying close attention you know that it was indeed the Flomos who resorted to throwing Ward into the mix.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> If you've been paying close attention you know that it was indeed the Flomos who resorted to throwing Ward into the mix.


Nobody has thrown any shots at Ward in this thread, and I didn't say anything about Ward being thrown into GGG threads. I said Ward is attacked in every thread involving him, meaning Ward, for no reason. Just like GGG is. Was pointing out the difference is once GGG is bashed his thread turns into attacking those who said something negative acting like it's because of racism or some love for a retired boxer who was and never will face GGG.

Ward has mostly been dropped from GGG threads because we now know the fight isn't happening. Don't know why Floyd/flomo is continually brought up in GGG threads when there was less chance of that fight happening than Ward.

Canelo isn't being forced to fight GGG. But we should surely talk about that fight more than any other regarding GGG, as it's the only one remotely possible. Everything else is bullshit and I've noticed a helluva lot less traffic on here lately... This shit gets old.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> On here once, I was answering a poster who said that only black boxers get stick so I brought up Wlad and Garcia as a couple of examples of white fighters.
> 
> The response I got was that Garcia liked hip-hop so he got treat as a black guy and thus it was racist.
> 
> I shit you not :rofl


Shit, I remember during the Mayweather-Mosley fight the Flomos were accusing posters who supported Mosley of being racist because according to them "Mosley does not act Black enough":rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Golovkin fans defo the biggest **** in boxing these days

Good thing there's not many of them given his pay per view numbers


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Golovkin fans defo the biggest **** in boxing these days
> 
> Good thing there's not many of them given his pay per view numbers


I have to agree, they're pretty bad, but don't generalize so much man.

I like GGG a lot but no way would I justify his blatant ducking of Ward or his other annoying fans that have the nerve to rank him top 5 p4p, or fighter of the year lol.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Hey look someone can think for themselves


Can't tell if sarcastic or not, but overall the responses I get are hilarious. I can't even hate. Best gifs/pics ever. Full applause from my end :clap:


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Someone is, not you.
> 
> The same way you say certain posters will always bash GGG, other posters will praise him no matter what. Same posters will throw shots at Ward in every thread involving him, for no reason.
> 
> As soon as any GGG thread has a negative comment it turns into racist this, flomo that, win for Floyd via someone else.. Shit gets old. People would rather argue about some imaginary racist issue against GGG than the topics it seems, as there are always far more posts bashing posters in his threads than the topic. Every fighter has negative shit said about them in threads, don't know why when it happens to him it has to turn into some big race thing. Not like people saying negative comments about him bring race or Floyd or any of that into it at all, it's the ones defending him that do every time.


So, why do you hate Golovkin?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> No one is saying you're racist if you hate GGG.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone that is not a Flomo hate on GGG unreasonably on this board.
> 
> Look at Hoemega and MichiganRetard, you're guaranteed to see them post some lame bashing post in any GGG thread you read.


You're not on my ignore list because I find some of your trolling to be funny, but this post is complete bullshit. I think Golovkin is a very good fighter. I just rank him appropriately based on his actual accomplishments this far and I've pointed out the fact that he doesn't want to fight Andre Ward, but I most certainly do not "bash him in every thread"


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Can't tell if sarcastic or not, but overall the responses I get are hilarious. I can't even hate. Best gifs/pics ever. Full applause from my end :clap:


Not sarcastic, you are 100% correct. Everyone is balls deep in that HBO/GGG cock long dick style


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> So, why do you hate Golovkin?


I don't hate GGG. I dislike his decision to talk about Ward but not agree to face him at 168, whether he felt provoked or not. I've never said anything negative about the man except about that decision.


----------



## welsh_dragon83 (Aug 11, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


and the award for the most retarded post of 2015 goes to this simpleton :deal


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> I don't hate GGG. I dislike his decision to talk about Ward but not agree to face him at 168, whether he felt provoked or not. I've never said anything negative about the man except about that decision.


You do realize it's his trainer calling out everyone to get him exposure right? Ward is a high risk low reward type of fighter, you can't blame if GGG's team is hesitant to risk a loss for such a small payday. Also, like one of the poster here says, how the hell do you duck someone fighting a weigjt above you?! A weight you've never fought in?

GGG called Floyd out in a weight he was a champ in... but I understand Floyd not wanting to fight a guy who is such a threat for such little reward...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> On here once, I was answering a poster who said that only black boxers get stick so I brought up Wlad and Garcia as a couple of examples of white fighters.
> 
> The response I got was that Garcia liked hip-hop so he got treat as a black guy and thus it was racist.
> 
> I shit you not :rofl


Brits group Latinos with whites for some reason, and in the US it's simply not the case. He may be lightskinned but he's easily identifiable as Latino, and therefore not white. Only way you can get away with saying you're white as a Latino is if you look aryan.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Brits group Latinos with whites for some reason, and in the US it's simply not the case. He may be lightskinned but he's easily identifiable as Latino, and therefore not white. Only way you can get away with saying you're white as a Latino is if you look aryan.


Yeah I know they are classed as Latino but the poster (who I cant remember now) was asking for non black fighters.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Brits group Latinos with whites for some reason, and in the US it's simply not the case. He may be lightskinned but he's easily identifiable as Latino, and therefore not white. Only way you can get away with saying you're white as a Latino is if you look aryan.


Latino doesn't refer to race, at least according to the US government.
http://www.census.gov/population/www/socdemo/compraceho.html
http://www.census.gov/prod/2001pubs/c2kbr01-1.pdf
Race and Hispanic origin are two separate concepts in the federal statistical system.

People who are Hispanic may be of any race.
People in each race group may be either Hispanic or Not Hispanic.
Each person has two attributes, their race (or races) and whether or not they are Hispanic.

:conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You do realize it's his trainer calling out everyone to get him exposure right? Ward is a high risk low reward type of fighter, you can't blame if GGG's team is hesitant to risk a loss for such a small payday. Also, like one of the poster here says, how the hell do you duck someone fighting a weigjt above you?! A weight you've never fought in?
> 
> GGG called Floyd out in a weight he was a champ in... but I understand Floyd not wanting to fight a guy who is such a threat for such little reward...


Ey @Divi253, do you remember when all of the GGG fans just earlier this year started saying Ward was avoiding GGG when this article came out :lol:

http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You do realize it's his trainer calling out everyone to get him exposure right? Ward is a high risk low reward type of fighter, you can't blame if GGG's team is hesitant to risk a loss for such a small payday. Also, like one of the poster here says, how the hell do you duck someone fighting a weigjt above you?! A weight you've never fought in?
> 
> GGG called Floyd out in a weight he was a champ in... but I understand Floyd not wanting to fight a guy who is such a threat for such little reward...


Rofl. Golovkins pay per view sold less than 150k.

What type of payday do you feel he should be getting?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Not sarcastic, you are 100% correct. Everyone is balls deep in that HBO/GGG cock long dick style


Glad I'm not the only one that notices. It's crazy how skewed even this board is. As if GGG can do no wrong. I'm honestly confused how this many people are so blind :rolleyes. Either way their hate is entertaining :rofl:theretherebogo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that notices. It's crazy how skewed even this board is. As if GGG can do no wrong. I'm honestly confused how this many people are so blind :rolleyes. Either way their hate is entertaining :rofl:theretherebogo


he really is the new Pacquiao. The media darling that can do no wrong. Funny that people are turning on Canelo when he's deserved much more props over the years.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> Latino doesn't refer to race, at least according to the US government.
> http://www.census.gov/population/www/socdemo/compraceho.html
> http://www.census.gov/prod/2001pubs/c2kbr01-1.pdf
> Race and Hispanic origin are two separate concepts in the federal statistical system.
> ...


I think they might've changed that, maybe. Yeah, we used to have to mark white as a race as well for some of our documents, but later it seems to have changed where they let you mark different things. Maybe it was only for the last standardized test I took, not 100% on that at all.

I guess that's why British people lump us with whites. I can only get away with that if I stay out of the sun. :lol:


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You do realize it's his trainer calling out everyone to get him exposure right? Ward is a high risk low reward type of fighter, you can't blame if GGG's team is hesitant to risk a loss for such a small payday. Also, like one of the poster here says, how the hell do you duck someone fighting a weigjt above you?! A weight you've never fought in?


Yeah Canelo's never fought above 155 - essentially a JMW - but jackasses like you (and many on the board) accuse him of ducking GGG. Yet GGG/Abel have called out Froch, JCC Jr, and Ward and when Ward accepted they demanded a catchweight. So the smaller fighter wanted a catchweight with the larger fighter. *BUT...*that's *DIFFERENT*from CANELO demanding a catchweight even though they are the exact same thing...smaller fighter demanding catchweight with larger fighter.

You idiots get exposed time and time again. And you just can't see past Max Kellerman or Harold Lederman's dialogue


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Yeah Canelo's never fought above 155 - essentially a JMW - but jackasses like you (and many on the board) accuse him of ducking GGG. Yet GGG/Abel have called out Froch, JCC Jr, and Ward and when Ward accepted they demanded a catchweight. So the smaller fighter wanted a catchweight with the larger fighter. *BUT...*that's *DIFFERENT*from CANELO demanding a catchweight even though they are the exact same thing...smaller fighter demanding catchweight with larger fighter.
> 
> You idiots get exposed time and time again. And you just can't see past Max Kellerman or Harold Lederman's dialogue


Canelo holds a middle weight title you fucking idiot. I didn't read any thing you read, you aren't worth it. Fuck off.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Rofl. Golovkins pay per view sold less than 150k.
> 
> What type of payday do you feel he should be getting?


Fuck off you albino retard. Don't fucking quote me again, you are wasting your time.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> Latino doesn't refer to race, at least according to the US government.
> http://www.census.gov/population/www/socdemo/compraceho.html
> http://www.census.gov/prod/2001pubs/c2kbr01-1.pdf
> Race and Hispanic origin are two separate concepts in the federal statistical system.
> ...


Race doesn't exist anyway, it's a social construct. That's why it's silly after putting Latino we have to put something else for race as well. 50 years ago the Irish weren't considered white, and today some black Dominicans or Haitians immigrate and say "I'm not black, I'm Dominican/Haitian." It's all bullshit. Genetic diversity goes well beyond physical appearances.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Canelo holds a middle weight title you fucking idiot. I didn't read any thing you read, you aren't worth it. Fuck off.


I agree Canelo should surrender titles if he isn't going to defend at 160, but he was fighting Cotto regardless of titles. If you're one of those fucks who say well Canelo's been fighting at MW for years (155-160) then GGG should *meet the CHAMPION* at the weight he's going to defend at...or GGG can move to a weight class he thinks he is more able to defend.

You trolls act like Canelo has been holding the MW belt hostage. The guy just earned it one month ago after dominating Cotto. The same Cotto that beat Geale just as easily as GGG did. There's no bargaining chips here that Canelo should feel compelled to bend to GGG. GGG is old and hasn't fought as good competition as Canelo and Canelo is recognized as the Lineal MW champ. Canelo is the A-side and controls the negotiations.

With the way Abel runs his shithole of a mouth I'd demand GGG to fight at 157 or fuck off and keep fighting cabbies.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Race doesn't exist anyway, it's a social construct. That's why it's silly after putting Latino we have to put something else for race as well. 50 years ago the Irish weren't considered white, and today some black Dominicans or Haitians immigrate and say "I'm not black, I'm Dominican/Haitian." It's all bullshit. Genetic diversity goes well beyond physical appearances.


I'm not disagreeing but if a non-American sees "latino" or "hispanic" and they look it up the first things google will show up is wikipedia and alternatively US government website which both state that a latino refers to people with cultural ties to Latin America or self-identify themselves with Latin America and that it has nothing to do with "race". And Hispanic can also refer to people living in Spain/Portugal.

My post was mostly meant to give the reason why Brits group Latinos with Whites.

And Irish aren't people, they're 40% potato by volume.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

Medicine said:


> You can be a Mayweather fan and not be a Flomo. "Flomo" is now almost used as a term for the fans who only support Black fighters and shit on any non black fighter when they gain any bit of popularity.... Pactard is almost used for the opposite. Like I said earlier BBall, you ect. I wouldn't call you guys Flomos at all. Karceno or *Donatae* are prime examples of what a Flomo is.


I don't know anything about Karceno but i don't get Dontae man.
The dude is all sweet and nice when he's at big bear in the GGG camp and then he goes back to his radio show and starts shitting on him lmao.

Also loved the way dude would fish interviews before the May-Pac fight in order to convince everybody floyd would win :rofl at least pretend to be objective man.


----------



## scorpion (Jun 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> he really is the new Pacquiao. The media darling that can do no wrong. Funny that people are turning on Canelo when he's deserved much more props over the years.


I have this strange theory that anyone who wants to be a big star should always start out as the villian, then anti-hero then hero ala the Rock.

If you start as a villian you will have plenty of haters but some will like you for being unique and being you ala Broner, floyd, hamed. 
Then when you get older you play the "i understand the error of my ways and now am a more mature person" card and suddenly a lot of your haters will start liking you because of the whole redemption story.

If you start out too perfect on the other hand, your gonna have to keep that image up and if you fuck up then you will eat a landslide of shit. Case in point, Canelo was getting major props for fighting everyone, now he MIGHT have one duck on his record and his haters are somewhat understandably shitting on his because his whole image was based on this macho mexican who takes on all comers. Oscar well we know what happened there :hey Golden boy to golden bulls eye.

GGG and pac seem to get more slack cus they have this kid at heart quality, have a disarming smile, cheerful personalities and maybe because they are foreigners succeeding in america they inspire a bunch of people.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cormega said:


> You're not on my ignore list because I find some of your trolling to be funny, but this post is complete bullshit. I think Golovkin is a very good fighter. I just rank him appropriately based on his actual accomplishments this far and I've pointed out the fact that he doesn't want to fight Andre Ward, but I most certainly do not "bash him in every thread"


Putting posters on "ignore" is for limp wristed *******. There's plenty of annoying people on here I usually just ignore their threads and insult them every now and then.

There was a period of time where I'd find you in every single Golovkin thread with some sort of bash, weather it be about Ward or not. You called GGG a ********* and Abel a pedofile if I remember correctly.

I don't really mind, not gonna put you on ignore or cry to the mods, you can have your opinion, just trying to point out to the other guy that sometimes people hate on the man for no reason.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I agree Canelo should surrender titles if he isn't going to defend at 160, but he was fighting Cotto regardless of titles. If you're one of those fucks who say well Canelo's been fighting at MW for years (155-160) then GGG should *meet the CHAMPION* at the weight he's going to defend at...or GGG can move to a weight class he thinks he is more able to defend.
> 
> You trolls act like Canelo has been holding the MW belt hostage. The guy just earned it one month ago after dominating Cotto. The same Cotto that beat Geale just as easily as GGG did. There's no bargaining chips here that Canelo should feel compelled to bend to GGG. GGG is old and hasn't fought as good competition as Canelo and Canelo is recognized as the Lineal MW champ. Canelo is the A-side and controls the negotiations.
> 
> With the way Abel runs his shithole of a mouth I'd demand GGG to fight at 157 or fuck off and keep fighting cabbies.


Again, middleweights limit is 160. Canelo should fight a full 160 pounder and see if he belongs there. If not move down. Catchweights are ok if you are barely moving up, not when you decide to make up your own weight to defend a title at.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> You do realize it's his trainer calling out everyone to get him exposure right? Ward is a high risk low reward type of fighter, you can't blame if GGG's team is hesitant to risk a loss for such a small payday. Also, like one of the poster here says, how the hell do you duck someone fighting a weigjt above you?! A weight you've never fought in?
> 
> GGG called Floyd out in a weight he was a champ in... but I understand Floyd not wanting to fight a guy who is such a threat for such little reward...


I realize GGG has made comments in the past himself about Ward saying no to a fight because of a shoulder or promoter problem. How he's not interested in excuses, he just heard no.. When both of those were legit problems. Ward tries to get a fight when neither are issues anymore, and now it has to be at 164.

I agree he's a high risk low reward fighter. I get if his team doesn't want to step right in with him for their first fight at 168. I don't agree with him making comments about Ward like he did when he's not willing to face him at 168 like he is appeared to for fighters. He should have stated that before he started acting like Ward didn't want the fight when Ward had legit issues IMO.

Floyd would have been very undersized and I'd rather GGG not drop down an entire weight class for Floyd when we haven't seen if he can comfortably. Most don't want him to fight Canelo at a catch weight because they think it's an unfair Canelo advantage (and not fair for the MW title), not sure why anyone would want him to drop an entire weight class.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ey @Divi253, do you remember when all of the GGG fans just earlier this year started saying Ward was avoiding GGG when this article came out :lol:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369


Yeah I remember.. There were all kinds of ouch!, he got bodied, guess Ward had the excuses, laughs and high fives... When Ward had legit issues that *everyone already knew about*.. And when both were not issues anymore GGG's team said 164 or no fight. :lol: Same people will act like the fight shouldn't happen now and Ward suddenly got too big or whatever. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> I'm not disagreeing but if a non-American sees "latino" or "hispanic" and they look it up the first things google will show up is wikipedia and alternatively US government website which both state that a latino refers to people with cultural ties to Latin America or self-identify themselves with Latin America and that it has nothing to do with "race". And Hispanic can also refer to people living in Spain/Portugal.
> 
> My post was mostly meant to give the reason why Brits group Latinos with Whites.
> 
> And Irish aren't people, they're 40% potato by volume.


I get you, "Mestizo" is the category missing here. That's the racial category most hispanics use to describe their "race" rather than they're identity.

:lol: potatoes.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I remember.. There were all kinds of ouch!, he got bodied, guess Ward had the excuses, laughs and high fives... When Ward had legit issues that *everyone already knew about*.. And when both were not issues anymore GGG's team said 164 or no fight. :lol: Same people will act like the fight shouldn't happen now and Ward suddenly got too big or whatever. :lol:


Man it is so transparent. I got so baffled when people were telling me that the fight made no sense. Or that it was unfair or how 164 made sense. None of this was brought up until Ward started asking to fight GGG in his next fight. This was the same fight that was building up for over 2 years and had people constantly comparing the two of them and hyping it. :lol:

Oh well, they're safe now.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ey @*Divi253*, do you remember when all of the GGG fans just earlier this year started saying Ward was avoiding GGG when this article came out :lol:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/golovkin-shreds-andre-ward-why-you-talking-sht--92369


can you link _*one single person here on chb*_, forget "_*all of the GGG fans,*_" that posted that ward was ducking golovkin? better yet, even insinuated it?

rofl lmfao

the shit that you guys post here, you grab whatever you can find to make an argument even to go so far to say that golovkin said that he would fight anyone at 168 when he _*himself*_ has never said that


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> can you link _*one single person here on chb*_, forget "_*all of the GGG fans,*_" that posted that ward was ducking golovkin? better yet, even insinuated it?
> 
> rofl lmfao
> 
> the shit that you guys post here, you grab whatever you can find to make an argument even to go so far to say that golovkin said that he would fight anyone at 168 when he _*himself*_ has never said that


ok sure



Mal said:


> So much for a thread about excuses... :hey Looks like it's Ward who had them all along.





JamieC said:


> Ward has been calling out whilst GGG has stayed quiet, but when the fight was put to them GGG said yes and Ward said no. Ward can be as loud as he wants, when it came down to it one man backed himself the other didn't. Speaking loud means nothing when you won't back it up. Now it looks like GGG wants to clear out middle and can't be bothered with Ward for now, that's on Ward





shaunster101 said:


> Seriously though, what kind of spastic genuinely believes that Ward would've fought GGG in the last year? The guy has such little faith in his current ability that he's having a comeback fight against Paul Smith. Paul fucking Smith. The guy who was stopped in two by Groves, nine by Degale and outboxed twice Abraham. Yet people are on here believing that Ward wanted GGG instead? Sure. .


 @MichiganWarrior, do you want a laugh?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok sure
> 
> @MichiganWarrior, do you want a laugh?


SMH it's not even funny just sad


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> ok sure
> 
> @MichiganWarrior, do you want a laugh?


How is any of that not valid? He fought Paul Smith and turned down GGG at 168 in the past and didn't want to meet in the middle either when GGG has options


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Of course it's fair, GGG is mandatory and the WBC announced it before the Canelo/Cotto fight happened. As for GGG not being a good fighter, I'll take Floyd's opinion over his father's and he said GGG is a pretty good fighter.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Good to see the big war between the flomos and Golovkintards is still going on.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I sometimes wonder if Ward is actually on these forums just stirring shit to troll everyone.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> SMH it's not even funny just sad


You must be floored.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Of course it's fair, GGG is mandatory and the WBC announced it before the Canelo/Cotto fight happened. As for GGG not being a good fighter, I'll take Floyd's opinion over his father's and he said GGG is a pretty good fighter.


http://www.boxnation.com/boxing-news/holyfield-says-golovkin-is-pound-for-pound-number-one/

*â€œIn boxing, nobody should be afraid of nobody else, and the best should fight the best. So I think GGG is the best pound for pound fighter in the world right now,â€ Holyfield said, speaking to Boxingscene.comâ€™s Manuel Rivera.*


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok sure
> 
> @*MichiganWarrior*, do you want a laugh?


so what you are saying is that you cannot find anyone here on chb, let alone "_*all of the GGG fans"*_ as you so proclaimed, that posted that ward _*ducked *_golovkin

well im glad we have that all settled

start a poll on who would win a golovkin/ward fight at 168 and youll see probably 80 or 90 percent will pick andre ward myself included

start a poll on who would win a golovkin/ward fight at 164 and that number will drop to a maybe 60 to 70 percent and thats why ward in all likelihood didnt take the fight

ffs, the books have ward a slight favorite over kovalev and all we hear from you guys crying about is golovkin this and golovkin that when the even money fight is against sergey kovalev, whose going to beat down andre ward


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> How is any of that not valid? He fought Paul Smith and turned down GGG at 168 in the past and didn't want to meet in the middle either when GGG has options


You're making it seem like Ward is not willingly to fight GGG or that GGG is very eager to fight him. Ward had very legit reasons for not being able to fight GGG in 2013 and 2014. Those issues are resolved and now that he's ready to fight, GGG has nonsense reasons for not fighting Ward. Reasons that weren't issues in the past or weren't concerns for other opponents.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so what you are saying is that you cannot find anyone here on chb, let alone "_*all of the GGG fans"*_ as you so proclaimed, that posted that ward _*ducked *_golovkin
> 
> well im glad we have that all settled
> 
> ...


Don't pull a Mal on me here



quincy k said:


> can you link _*one single person here on chb*_, forget "_*all of the GGG fans,*_" that posted that ward was ducking golovkin? better yet, *even insinuated it?*


I gave you exactly what you wanted


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Good to see the big war between the flomos and Golovkintards is still going on.


Ruined the forum.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You're making it seem like Ward is not willingly to fight GGG or that GGG is very eager to fight him. Ward had very legit reasons for not being able to fight GGG in 2013 and 2014. Those issues are resolved and now that he's ready to fight, GGG has nonsense reasons for not fighting Ward. Reasons that weren't issues in the past or weren't concerns for other opponents.


Ward was willing to fight him when the fight couldnt happen and now the fight is not the most pressing anymore. GGG gave him an avenue to make it happen and Ward didn't take it for whatever reason, neither are at fault, the idea that GGG didn't want the fight is a piece of nonsense considering on at least two occasions he offered it out and Ward couldn't take it


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Don't pull a Mal on me here
> 
> I gave you exactly what you wanted


 i dont need to pathetically ask for assurances from some guy named mal on an anonymous internet forum

here is an example of a post where it is claimed that golovkin ducked ward

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...r-view-numbers-enormous&p=2233954#post2233954

when you find something like that, on this forum, please post the link

because ward did not want the ggg fight when he was injured does not mean that he ducked golovkin nor should it be construed that way. mosely was offered floyd immediately after his vargas fight but injured his tooth and was not ready.

now, start a poll of ward/ggg at 168 and ward/kovalev at 175 and youll quickly see which is the fight that everyone wants to see other than flomos who want the golovkin fight in which andre would probalby be a -400 or more as opposed to even money against kovalev


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ward was willing to fight him when the fight could happen and now the fight is not the most pressing anymore. GGG gave him an avenue to make it happen and Ward didn't take it for whatever reason, neither are at fault, the idea that GGG didn't want the fight is a piece of nonsense considering on at least two occasions he offered it out and Ward couldn't take it


ward shouldve taken the 164 like golovkin was willing to go to 154 for floyds belts

its really not that difficult to put together


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> ok sure
> 
> @*MichiganWarrior*, do you want a laugh?


Calling your racist POS as back up? What's the matter, your rapist best friend still not back yet? Either way, merry christmas BBall. May your judgement on picking best internet friends grow with your age. 

BTW, I didn't say Ward was ducking golovkin. You can pick and choose one line from any situation to try and paint your wagon a better color. Anyone with brains can see your intent. :cheers


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Don't pull a Mal on me here
> 
> I gave you exactly what you wanted


Give me a break... how many times have I called you out on the crap you claim I said, only for you to run away. When you do so, it makes you either a liar or an idiot.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Ward was willing to fight him when the fight couldnt happen and now the fight is not the most pressing anymore. GGG gave him an avenue to make it happen and Ward didn't take it for whatever reason, neither are at fault, the idea that GGG didn't want the fight is a piece of nonsense considering on at least two occasions he offered it out and Ward couldn't take it


What do you mean when the fight couldn't happen? Ward had just beaten Smith and GGG had no fight signed. Ward said he wanted to fight GGG in his very next fight. This was just weeks after that article came out that was referenced earlier. Then GGG changed his tune and for the first time, asked for a catchweight.

Then the same fans saying Ward should accept that unreasonable catchweight are the same ones talking about how big Ward is and how he needs to move up to 175. And GGG isn't ducking Ward since he's not in his weight class and GGG has never fought there. But I'll put it this way. If GGG actually wanted to fight Ward, he would have done it already.



quincy k said:


> i dont need to pathetically ask for assurances from some guy named mal on an anonymous internet forum
> 
> here is an example of a post where it is claimed that golovkin ducked ward
> 
> ...


you said find you a post of somebody who accused GGG of ducking or insinuated it. I found you 3 posts and you pulled a mal which involves moving the goal post.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Good to see the big war between the flomos and Golovkintards is still going on.


It's sad how some of these fools have to resort to picking sides. Funny from a group who pretend to pride themselves on technical purity.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What do you mean when the fight couldn't happen? Ward had just beaten Smith and GGG had no fight signed. Ward said he wanted to fight GGG in his very next fight. This was just weeks after that article came out that was referenced earlier. Then GGG changed his tune and for the first time, asked for a catchweight.
> 
> Then the same fans saying Ward should accept that unreasonable catchweight are the same ones talking about how big Ward is and how he needs to move up to 175. And GGG isn't ducking Ward since he's not in his weight class and GGG has never fought there. But I'll put it this way. If GGG actually wanted to fight Ward, he would have done it already.
> 
> you said find you a post of somebody who accused GGG of ducking or insinuated it. I found you 3 posts and you pulled a mal which involves moving the goal post.


His priority is the MW World Championship, which he said and has not changed. But go ahead and hang on to every word his trainer says, since that's all you got.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> Calling your racist POS as back up? What's the matter, your rapist best friend still not back yet? Either way, merry christmas BBall. May your judgement on picking best internet friends grow with your age.
> 
> BTW, I didn't say Ward was ducking golovkin. You can pick and choose one line from any situation to try and paint your wagon a better color. Anyone with brains can see your intent. :cheers


Yeah you said Ward came up with excuses not to fight GGG. I guess he wasn't ducking him. He was just coming up with silly reasons to avoid GGG like: recovering from a surgery and his promoter refusing to make fights for him at the moment


Mal said:


> Give me a break... how many times have I called you out on the crap you claim I said, only for you to run away. When you do so, it makes you either a liar or an idiot.


you mean how often have you been accused of moving the goalpost and by how many people? Frequently and by multiple people.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mal said:


> It's sad how some of these fools have to resort to picking sides. Funny from a group who pretend to pride themselves on technical purity.


It has to be a very specific technical style. Lomachenko is very technical, gets boring sometimes, yet none of these guys are trying to ride.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> His priority is the MW World Championship, which he said and has not changed. But go ahead and hang on to every word his trainer says, since that's all you got.


His priority is the MW championship...unless Floyd calls. Or Froch. Or Chavez. Shit GGG could have gotten the MW championship a few weeks ago if he just asked the WBC to strip to Canelo. He instead agreed to let Canelo kick the can down the road with no guarantee of a fight. Sounds to me like his priority is getting paid. Hey that's perfectly fine with me. Just don't lie to everybody though.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah you said Ward came up with excuses not to fight GGG. I guess he wasn't ducking him. He was just coming up with silly reasons to avoid GGG like: recovering from a surgery and his promoter refusing to make fights for him at the moment
> you mean how often have you been accused of moving the goalpost and by how many people? Frequently and by multiple people.


I said Ward came up with excuses? atsch I was speaking tongue in cheek. But if you need to cling to that, more power to you. I've said from a long time ago, despite what each says to the press, their actions suggest different near future goals. I don't see ducking on anyone's part simply because the timing for a big fight must be right. In this, it's not. But whatever kiddo....

And again you bring up the goal post thing. clearly because that was said about Fmjr a ton, isn't it? What exactly was the goal post again? You get too easily brought into the he said/she said side of things, and set your home base on that. You're too emotionally vested to be taken serious about most topic regarding GGG, Ward, or Fmjr. They make you post like a noob.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> What do you mean when the fight couldn't happen? Ward had just beaten Smith and GGG had no fight signed. Ward said he wanted to fight GGG in his very next fight. This was just weeks after that article came out that was referenced earlier. Then GGG changed his tune and for the first time, asked for a catchweight.
> 
> Then the same fans saying Ward should accept that unreasonable catchweight are the same ones talking about how big Ward is and how he needs to move up to 175. And GGG isn't ducking Ward since he's not in his weight class and GGG has never fought there. But I'll put it this way. If GGG actually wanted to fight Ward, he would have done it already.
> 
> you said find you a post of somebody who accused GGG of ducking or insinuated it. I found you 3 posts and you pulled a mal which involves moving the goal post.


If Ward actually wanted to fight GGG he would have taken it when first offered, or if that couldn't happen he would have taken the catchweight when GGG had moved on but still offered him an avenue to the fight. I'm not saying anything about his move to 175


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> His priority is the MW championship...unless Floyd calls. Or Froch. Or Chavez. Shit GGG could have gotten the MW championship a few weeks ago if he just asked the WBC to strip to Canelo. He instead agreed to let Canelo kick the can down the road with no guarantee of a fight. Sounds to me like his priority is getting paid. Hey that's perfectly fine with me. Just don't lie to everybody though.


so golovkin is supposed to wait around for froch, ward, chavez and floyd? he offered the fight to many people and countered an andre ward fight with a 164 catchweight

and who gives two fuks if ggg offered 168 to froch and chavez and not ward...different fuken deal, different fuken fighters

are you this ignorant; ward convincingly beat froch so golovkin presumably needs a catch weight to even the playing field against a better opponent...like mayweather did with the canelo at 152 yet fought cotto at 154

basic shit, man


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> His priority is the MW championship...unless Floyd calls. Or Froch. Or Chavez. Shit GGG could have gotten the MW championship a few weeks ago if he just asked the WBC to strip to Canelo. He instead agreed to let Canelo kick the can down the road with no guarantee of a fight. Sounds to me like his priority is getting paid. Hey that's perfectly fine with me. Just don't lie to everybody though.


They made it clear those were one shots, against guys who brought money. How many times must that be brought up tp you? Is that concept of fighters chasing money fights foreign to you or something? Have you just spent too much time clinging to FMjr nuts that you cannot even see the boxing landscape clearly anymore? You're too jaded bro. 50K+ posts from two boards over what, 10 years, have you who you are. Not something to be proud of.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm gonna be here all day debating with yall :sad5


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What do you mean when the fight couldn't happen? Ward had just beaten Smith and GGG had no fight signed. Ward said he wanted to fight GGG in his very next fight. This was just weeks after that article came out that was referenced earlier. Then GGG changed his tune and for the first time, asked for a catchweight.
> 
> Then the same fans saying Ward should accept that unreasonable catchweight are the same ones talking about how big Ward is and how he needs to move up to 175. And GGG isn't ducking Ward since he's not in his weight class and GGG has never fought there. But I'll put it this way. If GGG actually wanted to fight Ward, he would have done it already.
> 
> you said find you a post of somebody who accused GGG of ducking or insinuated it. I found you 3 posts and you pulled a mal which involves moving the goal post.


i dont see anything with those three post where anyone claims that ward ducked golovkin

and im pretty sure that if you ask those three guys all three would say that ward would beat golovkin at 168

start a poll and youll see how much ward would be favored over golovkin here...probably 8 or 9 to 1

ward/kovalev...even money

and thats why you guys want ward to fight golovkin and not kovalev...whose going to beat down andre ward


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> you said find you a post of somebody who accused GGG of ducking or insinuated it. I found you 3 posts and you pulled a mal which involves moving the goal post.


No, you took three posts w/o the benefit of the context (At least in mine) and used them to your discretion. That is what you do here BBall. It's a good thing you work with numbers, because when it comes to reading, and especially context of a comment, you are utter shit.

I can't move any goalposts chump, that's on the boxers. Fans have no power over the fighters they enjoy. How the heck does that need to be explained to someone who thinks they are so smart? atsch


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm gonna be here all day debating with yall :sad5


youre not going to be debating...youre going to get wrecked.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont see anything with those three post where anyone claims that ward ducked golovkin
> 
> and im pretty sure that if you ask those three guys all three would say that ward would beat golovkin at 168
> 
> ...


You can include me in on that. If GGG jumped right up to 168, yeah, I think Ward would beat him. Which is why I would suggest a bout at 168 first. But oh. no, you MUST jump right in to the fight w/ the champ, because that's what the hero of these kids did, right? Freakin hypocrites....


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm gonna be here all day debating with yall :sad5


Really? You're 20K+ posts sort of says otherwise. :conf


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Since I have 8 consecutive posts just replying to me (didn't realize I was so wanted), I'll reply to yall later. I'm not interested in dragging on a 20+ page conversation.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Since I have 8 consecutive posts just replying to me (didn't realize I was so wanted), I'll reply to yall later. I'm not interested in dragging on a 20+ page conversation.


You aren't wanted anymore than Donald Trump is wanted for President because of the stupid shit he says. You ride a high horse on shoes made of manure.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9 posts


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to put up a poll to address the OP: is Canelo being unfairly forced to fight GGG or is FM Sr just being a crackhead again?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> I'm going to put up a poll to address the OP: is Canelo being unfairly forced to fight GGG or is FM Sr just being a crackhead again?


Lol @ the choices.

I'm a fan of both dudes but the WBC giving them an interim fight before they meet in the fall is plenty fair.

IMO, Canelo will need more than 1 fight at 160 to be ready for GGG, still he can't hold the belt hostage while he gets accustomed to fighting at 160. If I was his management I'd suggest he drop the title, spend 2016 fighting against full 160 lb fighters, then have a May 2017 showdown with Golovkin, that would give him a fair chance.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> 9 posts


:rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol @ the choices.
> 
> I'm a fan of both dudes but the WBC giving them an interim fight before they meet in the fall is plenty fair.
> 
> IMO, Canelo will need more than 1 fight at 160 to be ready for GGG, still he can't hold the belt hostage while he gets accustomed to fighting at 160. If I was his management I'd suggest he drop the title, spend 2016 fighting against full 160 lb fighters, then have a May 2017 showdown with Golovkin, that would give him a fair chance.


Would be the best decision for everyone IMO. Definitely for this board so these topics can stop :lol:


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

I thought Canelo had agreed to fight at 160 (after initially demanding a catch-weight), anyway.

Lol at the comment "the champion's weight".


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol @ the choices.
> 
> I'm a fan of both dudes but the WBC giving them an interim fight before they meet in the fall is plenty fair.
> 
> IMO, Canelo will need more than 1 fight at 160 to be ready for GGG, still he can't hold the belt hostage while he gets accustomed to fighting at 160. If I was his management I'd suggest he drop the title, spend 2016 fighting against full 160 lb fighters, then have a May 2017 showdown with Golovkin, that would give him a fair chance.


GGG isn't getting any younger. I want the fight to happen as soon as possible so GGG can unify the division and move up to 68. A couple more fights won't make much of a difference for Canelo, he's just not good enough to have a legit chance but he's good enough to make it exciting.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> GGG isn't getting any younger. I want the fight to happen as soon as possible so GGG can unify the division and move up to 68. A couple more fights won't make much of a difference for Canelo, he's just not good enough to have a legit chance but he's good enough to make it exciting.


Ggg is not that good for 168...

Canelo will beat his ass in september and I will be waiting for your cry baby posts that will follow.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Race doesn't exist anyway, it's a social construct.


It's a fundamental law of human biology.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chacal said:


> It's a fundamental law of human biology.


That hasn't been considered true for some time now. It's a false category. Modern scientists teach that it does not exist. When I studied biological anthropology they stressed that there was more genetic diversity within "races" than between them. The way we group race is based on physical appearance and cultural perception. Genetic diversity is too great across the board to create any unified system that creates fixed categories.

http://raceandgenomics.ssrc.org/Lewontin/


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Owned


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Canelo ain't ready, he lost his huevos a long time ago.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Heh. He's a crackhead alright.

"wahh wahh Canelo is being mistreated by the WBC, wah wahh, the WBC is forcing this and that..."

Hey Floyd, what do you think your son would have done with that WBC belt if they were trying to force him to fight anybody?


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Then tell him and his team to STHU about fighting WWs and sub par SMWs.

If he just shut up and fought the cans in his dead division nobody would care about his can crushing.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

At his level of experience, Alvarez fighting an Olympic level fighter is insane. ODLH and the WBC are gonna destroy that kid.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> At his level of experience, Alvarez fighting an Olympic level fighter is insane. ODLH and the WBC are gonna destroy that kid.


Lara was Olympic level as well... so the Olympic credentials means you have a good technical level of boxing figured out but that doesn't always translate to the pros.. look at salido whooping on Olympic fighters or many other examples..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lara was Olympic level as well... so the Olympic credentials means you have a good technical level of boxing figured out but that doesn't always translate to the pros.. look at salido whooping on Olympic fighters or many other examples..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


While I felt Alvarez won that fight because he made the fight, IMHO, Lara was easily able to neutralize Alvarez. That fight was Lara's to lose and he did everything in his power to lose it. He lost that fight by backing up and never sitting down on his punches. That is what Lara does.

I agree with you in a way. I am not saying Olympic level fighting experience alone is enough. Styles make fights and each fighter is an individual. It isn't the Olympic credentials per se. It is the Olympic credentials coupled with the pugilistic style. I am only saying that level of experience coupled with the GGG's style is VERY dangerous for Alvarez at this early stage in his career. Salido has the type of style to beat unseasoned "sportsmen". Pressure bursts pipes. I can see how his tactics easily overwhelm an experienced amateur, but inexperienced pro. He is hell at his best.

Now if Alvarez can't make 154? Then it is what it is. Take a tune up (or two) then allow GGG to unify. If Alvarez can make 154? Vacate and let GGG unify. No "Super Champion" without a mandatory requirement nonsense.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

There's no reason for this fight to be made next year. Canelo has a track record of fighting top comp n there's still plenty of great fights for Canelo at LMW. Beating 97k won't do shit for him so he should just wait and let Triple hype do what he does best n pad his record with some more bums. Heck hes been doing it for ten year so why the rush.

Oscar should just deflect n tell HBO that Canelo will fight the winner of Ward vs 97k


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mushin said:


> GGG isn't getting any younger. I want the fight to happen as soon as possible so GGG can unify the division and move up to 68. A couple more fights won't make much of a difference for Canelo, he's just not good enough to have a legit chance but he's good enough to make it exciting.


You want the fight to happen as soon as possible so GGG can push Canelo's shit in.

I rather Canelo drop the belt so GGG can unify and the belt isn't kept hostage while Canelo gets accustomed to full 160 lb fighters.

If Canelo gets a good 2-3 fights in, it's very possible we get a very competitive PPV fight early 2017 for all the marbles. I rather see a competitive fight than a slaughter.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> There's no reason for this fight to be made next year. Canelo has a track record of fighting top comp n there's still plenty of great fights for Canelo at LMW. Beating 97k won't do shit for him so he should just wait and let Triple hype do what he does best n pad his record with some more bums. Heck hes been doing it for ten year so why the rush.
> 
> Oscar should just deflect n tell HBO that Canelo will fight the winner of Ward vs 97k


160 golovkin asking for a fight with undisputed #2 168 froch in wembley in gennadys first fight at smw would be the same as andre ward fighting adonis stevenson at 175 in andres first fight at lhw canada and thats not happening as ward wouldnt even fight stevenson at 168 oakland when adonis publically called him out

[_I said I would go to Oakland and fight Andre Ward at 168 and then we have the rematch at 175 in Montreal. I still haven't got a response from Andre Ward."

_if you cant see how bad azz golovkin was for calling out floyd at 154 and froch at 168 in wembley, roughly at the same time, then you are just ignorant, havent followed boxing for very long or a combaination of both

not gggs fault that there is no one in the 160 division that is his equal even though danny jacobs could arguably be as good as antwun echols, one of bernards best wins in the first four years of his title reign


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 160 golovkin asking for a fight with undisputed #2 168 froch in wembley in gennadys first fight at smw would be the same as andre ward fighting adonis stevenson at 175 in andres first fight at lhw canada and thats not happening as ward wouldnt even fight stevenson at 168 oakland when adonis publically called him out
> 
> [_I said I would go to Oakland and fight Andre Ward at 168 and then we have the rematch at 175 in Montreal. I still haven't got a response from Andre Ward."
> 
> ...


Drop the bs, he no desire to fight the best or unify a division hence his ducking of Ward n accepting step aside money. GGG wants a payday n that's all he wants. its plainly obvious to nearly everyone by now accept for his rabid fanboys.

If he wanted Floyd at LMW, he should have come to 154 and proved he could make weight while taking out Lara. There's no guarantee of Floyd fighting him but he would have laid claim to a fight. Wtf is bad ass about calling out the number 2 in the division while ignoring the undisputed unified champ at SMW. Frampton, Quigg n LSC did that gay shit with Rigo n got called out for their bs but you got guys like yourself telling me GGG is a 'bad azz' for doing the same shit. 97k buys is a ducker and he ducked the shit out of Ward.

Jacobs ain't shit. Wards the only fight out there for him unless Al can get Degale or Jack on HBO. Canelo n Oscar would be idiots to move up because 154lb is getting stacked n with 160 being a graveyard it make no sense to move up esp as GGG ain't a ppv fighter.

You don't even need to follow boxing to realise 97k buys is a hypejob, a thorough inspection of his resume should tell you that.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

atsch so fucking stupid.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You want the fight to happen as soon as possible so GGG can push Canelo's shit in.
> 
> I rather Canelo drop the belt so GGG can unify and the belt isn't kept hostage while Canelo gets accustomed to full 160 lb fighters.
> 
> *If Canelo gets a good 2-3 fights in, it's very possible we get a very competitive PPV fight early 2017 for all the marbles. I rather see a competitive fight than a slaughter.*


Absolutely.
I actually think it could be a superb gig with both not afraid to take punches and both coming forward.I still see it wide for GGG and there will be a huge difference in the power that Canelo is used to but for as long as it lasts should be good.If he hasnt the power to trouble GGG combined with his poorish workrate he has little chance.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> Drop the bs, he no desire to fight the best or unify a division hence his ducking of Ward n accepting step aside money. GGG wants a payday n that's all he wants. its plainly obvious to nearly everyone by now accept for his rabid fanboys.
> 
> If he wanted Floyd at LMW, he should have come to 154 and proved he could make weight while taking out Lara. There's no guarantee of Floyd fighting him but he would have laid claim to a fight. Wtf is bad ass about calling out the number 2 in the division while ignoring the undisputed unified champ at SMW. Frampton, Quigg n LSC did that gay shit with Rigo n got called out for their bs but you got guys like yourself telling me GGG is a 'bad azz' for doing the same shit. 97k buys is a ducker and he ducked the shit out of Ward.
> 
> ...


150k buys...but i guess you know more than espn

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...mieux-bout-generates-150000-pay-per-view-buys

lara is with haymon and pbc, ggg with hbo...not going to happen.

ggg offered the 154 to floyd and mayweather did not want it. and being the repsectable person that he is ggg never one said that floyd ducked him...which one could construe is excalty what floyd did. the 160 champ offering to fight the 154 champ, at 154, and the jmw champ said nothing

only an idiot would say that a champion at a lower weight is ducking a champion at higher weight when the later is not willing to go down to the lower weight or even a catch weight for that matter. by your idiot logic if loma called out rigo and guellermo said no then rigo would be ducking loma

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/394265-is-a-guillermo-rigondeaux-vasyl-lomachenko-deal-imminent

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/07/loeffler-ggg-would-fight-ward-on-a-50-50-basis-at-164/

you would have to be some sort of dumfuk to think that either rigo was ducking loma or ggg was ducking ward.

its called weight classes, boxing or mma 101


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

In complete agreement. I totally support the fight happening...in 2017. Canelo needs more experience and needs to adjust to the new weight class (if he's going to move up at all).


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

GGG is not in the WBC rankings, so Canelo should not have to fight him. Yes, it would be a super-fight. but GGG is not a mandatory.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> GGG is not in the WBC rankings, so Canelo should not have to fight him. Yes, it would be a super-fight. but GGG is not a mandatory.


GGG is the interim champ

http://wbcboxing.com/wbceng/ratings?layout=edit&id=145


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Yeah fancy ordering the lineal middleweight champ (or lineal super light middle champ....) to fight the guy who's been dominating and has most of the belts. What a disgrace...



SAY WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

bjl12 said:


> I know I'm biased and all but I completely agree. GGG has become the new pacFUCK - he can do no wrong somehow. It's like Poochman demanding catchweights (JMM, Cotto, Margarito) and rehydration clauses (Margs, etc). Lil g can call out Ward and Froch, but they have to come to him. Lil g can call out Canelo and Cotto, but they have to come to him. And fans defend this...:rofl:roflatschatsch
> 
> And now his trainer, Sanchez, is acting just like Freddie the Joke Roach (via Mayweather sr.) by talking more shit than any actual fighter...and fans defend this again...all because GGG beat Lemieux, Murray, and Stevens. Holy shit. Crown him GOAT MW now please.
> 
> People cry, "well Canelo is as big as GGG on fight night"...than what's the issue here? If they're the same size they can fight at the *CHAMPION'S *weight and the champion is Canelo. Don't believe me? Canelo's wins over Cotto, Trout and Lara trump anything Lil g has done. Also, if they are the same size, than why the fuck can't lil g meet Canelo - aka the CHAMP - at his weight? Is Canelo supposed to feel compelled to be lazier and train less like lil g...so he can make weight easier? Is it too much to ask for lil g to train more?


Dude this is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Dude this is fucking embarrassing.


Don't try to think too hard; you might hurt yourself


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Didn't Hagler call out Canelo on defending the belt at 160?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Absolutely.
> I actually think it could be a superb gig with both not afraid to take punches and both coming forward.I still see it wide for GGG and there will be a huge difference in the power that Canelo is used to but for as long as it lasts should be good.If he hasnt the power to trouble GGG combined with his poorish workrate he has little chance.


This is why he needs a few fights against full size 160 lb'ers before taking on the monster that is GGG.

Who knows, maybe he'll be more comfortable at 160 since he won't have to worry as much about cutting weight, we won't really know until he gets in there to test himself.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

No need to wait Canelo will beat that ass in september... Mayweather Sr needs to shut the fuck up.. Canelo will not have a career MO of facing opponents just at the right times...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Didn't Hagler call out Canelo on defending the belt at 160?


Canelo should call out Hagler for never moving up in weight :hey


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You want the fight to happen as soon as possible so GGG can push Canelo's shit in.
> 
> I rather Canelo drop the belt so GGG can unify and the belt isn't kept hostage while Canelo gets accustomed to full 160 lb fighters.
> 
> If Canelo gets a good 2-3 fights in, it's very possible we get a very competitive PPV fight early 2017 for all the marbles. I rather see a competitive fight than a slaughter.


I'm a bigger fan of GGG but I like Canelo, I just don't see him ever being a legitimate threat to GGG no matter how many tune-ups he gets. Two different levels. He has the style to make it exciting while losing though, kinda like Viloria vs Gonzalez. That's why I'd rather get it out of the way quickly so GGG can move on with his career, he doesn't have time to sit around and wait for Canelo to turn into something he's not. Better for Canelo to take his L sooner than later, learn from it and go back down to 154 where there are a lot of good matchups for him. GGG can then move up and conquer another division.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> I'm a bigger fan of GGG but I like Canelo, I just don't see him ever being a legitimate threat to GGG no matter how many tune-ups he gets. Two different levels. He has the style to make it exciting while losing though, kinda like Viloria vs Gonzalez. That's why I'd rather get it out of the way quickly so GGG can move on with his career, he doesn't have time to sit around and wait for Canelo to turn into something he's not. Better for Canelo to take his L sooner than later, learn from it and go back down to 154 where there are a lot of good matchups for him. GGG can then move up and conquer another division.


Lol you are seriously delusional, can't wait till Canelo shows ggg what two levels above means.. his agressive bum feasting will serve him no good when his ass is getting counter punched and forced to think before coming in and losing a UD if he's boxing or be Kod if he's going for broke.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo should call out Hagler for never moving up in weight :hey


Canelo should first move up to 156. Test the water out.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Canelo should first move up to 156. Test the water out.


And bypass the 155.25 and 155.75 divisions!? You want to get him killed!? atsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Canelo should call out Hagler for never moving up in weight :hey


ppl should stop comparing hagler to ggg. GGG hasn't done a fraction of what hagler has. by the time Hagler was GGG's age Hagler was putting the finishing touches on his career. they aren't really comparable.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> ppl should stop comparing hagler to ggg. GGG hasn't done a fraction of what hagler has. by the time Hagler was GGG's age Hagler was putting the finishing touches on his career. they aren't really comparable.


Dominant one division Champion, the comparisons are totally apt.

Of course GGG still has more work to do to match Hagler.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Dominant one division Champion, the comparisons are totally apt.
> 
> Of course GGG still has more work to do to match Hagler.


It would help if the other champions and big names stop ducking GGG.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

rjjfan said:


> It would help if the other champions and big names stop ducking GGG.


Hell Yeah.:cheers


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> It would help if the other champions and big names stop ducking GGG.


No one is ducking him.. he ducking ward.

Wanted none of that work.

He a money man everyone wants some.. Lara ward froch etc.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> No one is ducking him.. he ducking ward.
> 
> Wanted none of that work.
> 
> ...


Shame that Jacobs, Saunders, CANELO, Quillen don't seem to want it.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Shame that Jacobs, Saunders, CANELO, Quillen don't seem to want it.


Canelo wants it... easily.. and ggg will get that work soon enough... and will get worked soon enough.. off or on the bus decide now.. no more band wagon stuff anymore.. you have been identified.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Dominant one division Champion, the comparisons are totally apt.


the comparison is actually pretty bad if you compare their resumes. even guys like Hamsho or Obelmejias are totally more competent and better than basically anyone on golovkin's resume, and they aren't even hagler's best wins. its a shit comparison especially since Hagler was actually a MEDIUM sized middleweight. Golovkin is being called to move up and that call wasn't existent to Hagler until the end of his career when he was called out by Mike Spinks to move up to 175.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> the comparison is actually pretty bad if you compare their resumes. even guys like Hamsho or Obelmejias are totally more competent and better than basically anyone on golovkin's resume, and they aren't even hagler's best wins. its a shit comparison especially since Hagler was actually a MEDIUM sized middleweight.


Are you saying you weren't able to tell very early on in Hagler's Championship reign that he was very special?



> Golovkin is being called to move up and that call wasn't existent to Hagler until the end of his career when he was called out by Mike Spinks to move up to 175.


Golovkin is only being called to go up because of how dominant he looks at 160.

No one is saying he shouldn't because his resume is lacking so he should stay at 160 to build that resume, so how important is the resume then?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Are you saying you weren't able to tell very early on in Hagler's Championship reign that he was very special?


At least early in Hagler's career he faced some dangerous fighters. Guys like Briscoe were really dangerous for a young fighter like Hagler despite the amount of losses Briscoe had accumulated.

Whether or not people found Hagler special early in his career is irrelevant to me. Hagler was much younger than GGG was. This is why GGG should get busy and move up if nobody wants to play.



> Golovkin is only being called to go up because of how dominant he looks at 160.
> 
> No one is saying he shouldn't because his resume is lacking so he should stay at 160 to build that resume, so how important is the resume then?


Well, NOW GGG should really move up because of how Jacobs and Saunders have shown no interest to fight him. Who the fuck is there besides Canelo at 160? Heiland? Eubank Jr? Soliman? :lol: Hagler's middleweight era was deeper and better, and even his era was nothing special compared to what would come in the 80s and 90s. The only way GGG will achieve greatness is if he moves up to 168 and tests himself against another p4p fighter in Ward. Canelo won't do that for GGG.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> Well, NOW GGG should really move up because of how Jacobs and Saunders have shown no interest to fight him. Who the fuck is there besides Canelo at 160? Heiland? Eubank Jr? Soliman? :lol: Hagler's middleweight era was deeper and better, and even his era was nothing special compared to what would come in the 80s and 90s. The only way GGG will achieve greatness is if he moves up to 168 and tests himself against another p4p fighter in Ward. Canelo won't do that for GGG.


GGG needs $$$$ before he worries about greatness.

A win over Canelo might make him the PPV star he clearly isn't at this point in time.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Canelo wants it... easily.. and ggg will get that work soon enough... and will get worked soon enough.. off or on the bus decide now.. no more band wagon stuff anymore.. you have been identified.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Yo Jefe, you know I just want Canelo to achieve greatness and that will be done when he fights and beats GGG. :bbb


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Doc said:


> Canelo wants it... easily.. and ggg will get that work soon enough... and will get worked soon enough.. off or on the bus decide now.. no more band wagon stuff anymore.. you have been identified.





rjjfan said:


> Yo Jefe, you know I just want Canelo to achieve greatness and that will be done when he fights and beats GGG. :bbb


You boys will be able to make a small fortune if these betting odds on GGG vs Canelo hold up.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> GGG needs $$$$ before he worries about greatness.
> 
> A win over Canelo might make him the PPV star he clearly isn't at this point in time.


yeah. but you see how this goes right? After Canelo what happens? will Jacobs and Saunders actually fight him or are they content to just keep their belts? Like most people, I think Canelo-GGG should happen sooner than later and it's tiring how these big fights have to "marinate." Just get it over with before GGG ages overnight which is going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> yeah. but you see how this goes right? After Canelo what happens? will Jacobs and Saunders actually fight him or are they content to just keep their belts?


GGG's team can offer them much more money after GGG has beaten Canelo, than before that happens.

Assuming GGG doesn't fight Saunders or Jacobs in 2016 and GGG and Canelo fight in Sept 2016, Jacobs & Saunders will have already had at least one fight each by then.

GGG could fight Jacobs in early 2017 and then fight Saunders in late 2017, which would allow Saunders to probably have 3 fights between now and when he would face GGG.

There is only so long that Jacobs and/or Saunders can avoid GGG, unless they are content to fight for peanuts.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> GGG's team can offer them much more money after GGG has beaten Canelo, than before that happens.
> 
> Assuming GGG doesn't fight Saunders or Jacobs in 2016 and GGG and Canelo fight in Sept 2016, Jacobs & Saunders will have already had at least one fight each by then.
> 
> ...


Yeah of course Golovkin will have more negotiation leverage after he beats Canelo. It's just irritating how these things work.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing has to eliminate catchweights. I do not acknowledge a champion who wins a title by catchweight. Leonard did this with Lalonde. How can you weaken a champion at 175 to 168 and win that weight title and the 175. You weakened the light heavyweight Lalonde so he is not as strong, then you rae both fighting for a title at 168 where neither of you is ranked. Ridiculous. In my mind Ray is still a 3 time champion, not 5. Hearns is a legit 5 time champion.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> 150k buys...but i guess you know more than espn
> 
> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...mieux-bout-generates-150000-pay-per-view-buys


The PPV flopped and you're arguing about a discrepancy of 53k buys. Damn bro those numbers must have made your vagina bleed.

â€œItâ€™s the first fight on pay-per-view for both Gennady and Lemieux,â€ Loeffler told RingTV.com. â€œSo weâ€™re taking a risk on our side along with Golden Boy with putting the event together. But the closer it gets to the fight the more optimistic I get and honestly, anywhere over 200,000 buys â€" I hate putting numbers out there because if you donâ€™t (match the prediction itâ€™s deemed a disappointment) â€"* but I think anything over 200,000 buys would be considered a success. And anything thatâ€™s closer to 300,000 would be considered a huge success.â€*

:rofl

â€œYou always have modest expectations for the first pay-per-view fight of a budding superstar,â€ HBO pay-per-view czar Mark Taffet told RingTV.com. â€œBut thereâ€™s a lot of anticipation and we believe that Gennady and this fight have what it takes to be successful and to be a great launching pad for the rest of his career.â€ *Taffet hinted that he thinks Golovkin has the popularity to surpass 200,000 or 300,000 buys â€œThose are the type of figures that some of the recent pay-per-view superstars have generated in their first few pay-per-view fights,â€ said Taffet of the 200,000 to 300,000 number...*

This shit is great. Come to terms with it Quincy they tried to shove 97k down our throats n he flopped, he flopped. Dude flopped just as hard as the titanic.



quincy k said:


> lara is with haymon and pbc, ggg with hbo...not going to happen.
> 
> ggg offered the 154 to floyd and mayweather did not want it. and being the repsectable person that he is ggg never one said that floyd ducked him...which one could construe is excalty what floyd did. the 160 champ offering to fight the 154 champ, at 154, and the jmw champ said nothing


By your fangirl logic GGG is ducking Lara. As Floyd fights on the same network n is advised by the same guy. Anyway Floyds alias is money, he wants bucket loads of it. Flopkins has proven with his recent PPV he brings none of that.



quincy k said:


> only an idiot would say that a champion at a lower weight is ducking a champion at higher weight when the later is not willing to go down to the lower weight or even a catch weight for that matter. by your idiot logic if loma called out rigo and guellermo said no then rigo would be ducking loma
> 
> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/394265-is-a-guillermo-rigondeaux-vasyl-lomachenko-deal-imminent
> 
> ...


Don't compare 97k to Rigo or Loma to Ward. Rigo has just recently called out Loma. Unlike Loma Ward has reigned supreme in his division. If Loma was the no 1 fighter at 126 and was the unified champ n Rigo said he wants Mares or Selby at 126 but declining a fight with Loma then yes he would be ducking. However Rigo ain't a fraud like GGG

You seem to have a selective memory. It was Team GGG n his dickriders who started labelling himself as the most avoided/ baddest man on the planet. When Ward was going through his promotional dispute they were happy to drop his name. But when it got real by Ward responding your guy didn't even want to discuss a possible fight. After the catch weight statement Ward rang GGGs team n got no response. Everyone know what the decision was as Loeffler ran to HBO n they setup a protection plan for 97k.

Anyway it's the new year. I wish GGG all the best of success in continuing his yearly tradition of fighting bums.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> The PPV flopped and you're arguing about a discrepancy of 53k buys. Damn bro those numbers must have made your vagina bleed.
> 
> â€œItâ€™s the first fight on pay-per-view for both Gennady and Lemieux,â€ Loeffler told RingTV.com. â€œSo weâ€™re taking a risk on our side along with Golden Boy with putting the event together. But the closer it gets to the fight the more optimistic I get and honestly, anywhere over 200,000 buys â€" I hate putting numbers out there because if you donâ€™t (match the prediction itâ€™s deemed a disappointment) â€"* but I think anything over 200,000 buys would be considered a success. And anything thatâ€™s closer to 300,000 would be considered a huge success.â€*
> 
> ...


absolutely nothing wrong with a champion at a lower weight asking for a catchweight against a champion at a higher weight, a pfp champion no less, and only a moron, such as yourself, would think otherwise


_*Whitaker relinquished the IBF junior welterweight title after defeating McGirt and defended the WBC welterweight title against Chavez. At the insistence of Chavez, there was a catchweight of 145 pounds, two under the welterweight limit.*_

_*The fight was sanctioned as a world title fight in the welterweight division, where the weight limit is 147 pounds, however Cotto's camp agreed to fight at a catchweight of 145 pounds *__*to accommodate Pacquiao's smaller physique. *_

and regarding rigo, well,

_*"Rigondeaux will fight Lomachenko at a 124-pound catchweight, which should be no problem for Lomachenko because he weighed 125 pounds for one of his professional fights," said Hyde. "Rigo is a small 122-pounder who could make 118 without much trouble and he would be giving away size and weight advantages to Lomachenko."*_

in fact, some fighters actually ask for contract weight, in a title unification fight no less
_*
Mayweather Promotions CEO Leonard Ellerbe said it was simply the "A-side" fighter getting the upside over the "B-side" fighter. Mayweather usually fights at 147 pounds.

"We just took advantage of a situation. It's no different from basketball, football or baseball," he said. "You're always going to put your opposition at a disadvantage, if you can. You break 'em down and you go in for the kill.

*_lmfao, youre bashing mw golovkin in asking for a _*catchweight *_between a 160 and a 168 when your hero floyd mayweather, self-proclaimed _*TBE*_, demanded a fuken _*contract weight*_ fight to unify two champions with 154 belts?


now, when are you going to provide proof to your 97k ppv golovkin/lemuiex buy rate as if anyone other than a few floyd mayweather dick riders/ golovkin haters gives two fuks about?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

I love how HAM Quincy goes. even if I don't agree with him you gotta love his style



> absolutely nothing wrong with a champion at a lower weight asking for a catchweight against a champion at a higher weight, a pfp champion no less, and only a *moron, such as yourself, would think otherwise*


:rofl :lol: :deal


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Funny how Floyd Snr and various Flomo's think Canelo is too green for GGG, but that Canelo was fine to fight Floyd when he did. atsch

Is that coz Floyd is lacking in boxing skills or somethin'? :huh


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

GGG has been calling out the kid HARD, haha Boxing can be cruel.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Funny how Floyd Snr and various Flomo's think Canelo is too green for GGG, but that Canelo was fine to fight Floyd when he did. atsch
> 
> Is that coz Floyd is lacking in boxing skills or somethin'? :huh


Floyd at 23 was lineal champ in 2 weight classes and was considered amongst the top 3 super featherweights of all time.

At 34 Golovkin s best win is David Lemooo

However if Canelo doesn't fight Golovkin at 160 he's damaging his legacy. Same way Golovkin damaged his by running from Ward


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Floyd at 23 was lineal champ in 2 weight classes and was considered amongst the top 3 super featherweights of all time.
> 
> At 34 Golovkin s best win is David Lemooo
> 
> However if Canelo doesn't fight Golovkin at 160 he's damaging his legacy. Same way Golovkin damaged his by running from Ward


You don't damage your legacy by not fighting people in higher weight divisions, but using your "logic", Floyd damaged his legacy by running from a GGG match up at 154


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> You don't damage your legacy by not fighting people in higher weight divisions, but using your "logic", Floyd damaged his legacy by running from a GGG match up at 154


Mayweather is a 5 division world titlist record holder. Golovkin won't move up one division.

No comparison. You just like pussy fighters is all


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Funny how Floyd Snr and various Flomo's think Canelo is too green for GGG, but that Canelo was fine to fight Floyd when he did. atsch
> 
> Is that coz Floyd is lacking in boxing skills or somethin'? :huh


they say that because of the weight. They want him to get acclimated at 160


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> they say that because of the weight. They want him to get acclimated at 160


LOL That is bullshit.

They want Golovkin to get old.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather is a 5 division world titlist record holder. Golovkin won't move up one division.
> 
> No comparison. You just like pussy fighters is all


Funny how Canelo is too scared to fight the "pussy fighter", yet had no problems facing Floyd.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

How can Canelo even be "too green" for Gennady when his resume is clearly a class above.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> LOL That is bullshit.
> 
> They want Golovkin to get old.


I want GGG to clean out 160 ASAP personally so he can move to 168 already.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> However if Canelo doesn't fight Golovkin at 160 he's damaging his legacy. Same way Golovkin damaged his by running from Ward


hold on. Canelo has the middleweight strap but hasn't officially campaigned at that division yet. Just 155. So he should either vacate or fight GGG. no catchweight shit. it's not the same as Ward, even though I agree with you that GGG should move up and fight him considering how weak middleweight is outside of saunders and jacobs


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> hold on. Canelo has the middleweight strap but hasn't officially campaigned at that division yet. Just 155. So he should either vacate or fight GGG. no catchweight shit. it's not the same as Ward, even though I agree with you that GGG should move up and fight him considering how weak middleweight is outside of saunders and jacobs


Middleweight is about to explode. In a year to 18 months time, Jacobs and Saunders will be journeymen.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Flea Man said:


> Middleweight is about to explode. In a year to 18 months time, Jacobs and Saunders will be journeymen.


Be outstanding if it did.
What names are you thinking?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> hold on. Canelo has the middleweight strap but hasn't officially campaigned at that division yet. Just 155. So he should either vacate or fight GGG. no catchweight shit. it's not the same as Ward, even though I agree with you that GGG should move up and fight him considering how weak middleweight is outside of saunders and jacobs


His insistence of his fights being at 155 is embarrassing and I like Canelo


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I want GGG to clean out 160 ASAP personally so he can move to 168 already.


He won't move up, he'll be a career Middleweight.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> He won't move up, he'll be a career Middleweight.


Shame because it'll be fun to see him against Degale, Jack and Abraham.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TFG said:


> He won't move up, he'll be a career Middleweight.


that sucks


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TFG said:


> He won't move up, he'll be a career Middleweight.


golovkin was 165 pounds 30 days out for the lemuiex fight.

if anything, he might move down and hold belts at 154 and 160


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> However if Canelo doesn't fight Golovkin at 160 he's damaging his legacy. *Same way Golovkin damaged his by running from Ward*


LMAO Who did he damage his legacy to? Flomos, get out of here. Ward does not even fight any more.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> LMAO Who did he damage his legacy to? Flomos, get out of here. Ward does not even fight any more.


He damaged his legacy by calling out Froch and avoiding Ward. Clear to see Carlton


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> He damaged his legacy by calling out Froch and avoiding Ward. Clear to see Carlton


Yeah coz he wanted someone who could increase his box office appeal.


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> Boxing has to eliminate catchweights. I do not acknowledge a champion who wins a title by catchweight. Leonard did this with Lalonde. How can you weaken a champion at 175 to 168 and win that weight title and the 175. You weakened the light heavyweight Lalonde so he is not as strong, then you rae both fighting for a title at 168 where neither of you is ranked. Ridiculous. In my mind Ray is still a 3 time champion, not 5. Hearns is a legit 5 time champion.


:deal I couldn't agree with you more. Catchweights fights should go down as No Contest.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Be outstanding if it did.
> What names are you thinking?


I think he's referring to the two 'Americans' Khytrov and Derevyanchenko


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Mayweather Sr is a fantastic troll. :lol:

Someone mention Freddie Roach and Sr can go on a rant about something else. :rofl


----------

